# Long Term TTC 35+



## lola13

Any other ladies been at this longer than normally expected? I've now crossed past the 3 year mark of TTC and never a BFP! I started when I was 33 and I'll be 37 this year.

I'm pulling out all the stops now & hoping it will happen soon. DH and I have had all tests & everything is normal - regular cycles, ovulate on my own, 2 open tubes, normal SA.

Dust to all the long-termers!


----------



## Kiki09

Hi, I been at it for just over 2 years, I have pcos, under active thyroid and suffer with aneamia, I have been pregnant 2 but sadly still not a mum..I am on clomid and have just had my dosage increased to 100mg.. keeping everything crossed it happens soon as this is not an easy road and I am 39 soon!! eek!


----------



## babyanise

been at it for 15 months,only been useing pregnacare and pre-seed and opk's this month


----------



## lola13

Hi Kiki & Babyanise - I just realized my signature with current situation isn't showing on this board. I'm on my third round of 100mg clomid this month, and just had my first IUI last Friday. This is my last try on clomid, at least for now.

Anise - have you done any fertility testing?


----------



## jonnanne3

I am 38 and we have been TTC for 39 months after a tubal reversal. I have 3 healthy children with a grandbaby on the way. We have had 4 mc's. We have had all the tests done and all is perfect. It's just my age. I am 38 and my eggs are 38. I am currently taking Femara, but in a month or two if we aren't pregnant, we will start the injectibles. :cry: 
I am glad this section has started. Good luck girls and I hope our stay here is short. :hugs: and baby :dust: to all of us!


----------



## babyanise

lola13 said:


> Hi Kiki & Babyanise - I just realized my signature with current situation isn't showing on this board. I'm on my third round of 100mg clomid this month, and just had my first IUI last Friday. This is my last try on clomid, at least for now.
> 
> Anise - have you done any fertility testing?

yes,all is gd,its just my age lol 43.:cry:


----------



## DillyC

Helllooo

I too have been TTC for nearly 2y, we were referred for Assisted conception in Nov last year and hope to have treatment with ICSI between Sept-Dec this year on the NHS.

Diagnosed with OH low sperm count due to Undecended testicle as a child and L Varicocele, so less than 1mil sperm count....

I'm 36 ....due to be 37 in just over a week...aarrgghh!!!! and OH 33y.

Fingers crossed for us all xxx


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi Ladies,

I'm 37 and have three children aged 15, 12 and 6. Never had any problems conceiving until now. It is 18 months since we started ttc and nothing. My progesterone levels were in the 20's so it is thought I aren't ovulating properly alone. Had an hsg done and it was found that my left fallopian tube is blocked. I'm on my 2nd cycle of clomid and have found out today that I have ovulated, my progesterone level was 69 so I am extremely happy. Even if I don't get a BFP this cycle at least I know the clomid makes me ovulate :)
Babydust to you all xx


----------



## ArticBaby

:hi: everyone

Wow our own forum :thumbup:

Im 39 dh is 41....were ttc our first. My dh is going to see a urologist in august about his low sperm count and why we are not able to concieve.

I have all my tests, came out okay :thumbup:. I do have a small fibriod, but there more worried about my dh and want him to get some tests on him first and go on from there....and we shall see.


----------



## nellis10

Yoohoo!! :flower:

I'm 39 DH is 47 and we are trying to conceive #2 for about 3.5 years now. I had 2 pregnancies back to back last year both of which ended in MC.

Still hopeful of another natural pregnancy and birth but we are on the waiting list for IVF hopefully next February. 

I'm also using Duofertility as I am gadget mad and if I don't get pregnant in 12 months I get my money bac...so I am hoping for a baby to lose my money! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## mogsanddogs

Know how you ladies feel had first pregnancy at 34 caught first month after comming off pill and had a healthy baby boy ,started trying again 2 years later bot no joy .have been trying for 8 years nothing wrong oly age is against me,had mmc at 9 weeks 3 weeks ago.and at 44 feel that it has got to happen soon ,at least i know it can happen.
the doctor thinks that bieng over weight had hampered my chanches of concieving for all those years and now i have lost over 4 stones my body is working better so i hope it happens again soon and the same for all you girls in the same boat:thumbup:


----------



## Omi

Hi ladies, 

great to have our own forum, eh? :)

Just wanted to comment on a thing in a posting above from Jonnanne.

Yes, your eggs are 39 years old (hey, mine are 40!! :)) but if you take a different view of it it can make a world of difference. I read this from a female fertility specialist who said that although your eggs are as old as your age, do not forget they were made in the womb, thus were brand new and not really 39 years old. In comparison with men who really have sperm as old as they are seeing as they produce new sperm every 3 months. 

The issue of declining fertility is mostly due to declining egg reserves so it takes an older woman longer to conceive. It also does not make you mc more (i was assured of this at the fertility clinic). if you take into comparison that a healthy, young couple take on average 12 months to conceive, taking longer than that shouldn't freak anyone out (hear that, mum? :)) It does of course though not make it easier... yep, i know....

I guess i just want to inject some positivity into this discourse cause i feel we get enough of this depressing crap on telly, papers and the internet.

Among my friends and acquaintances all had children 35 and past. Statistics from nearly all western countries confirm that more children are born to women over 35 and 40 than ever before, so surely those stats speak for themselves. 

I would also like to add that the epidemic of infertility, and yes i believe it is an epidemic and not like so often depicted; an army of sharp suited business women who suddenly decide its time to reproduce when its too late, is also due to the world we live in. Pollution, invasive birth control and lack of studies into the reasons people really have a hard time to conceive should also should be cited as reasons.

I don't want to come across all ranting and raving but i do get fed up by it sometimes. Fact is, there are sooo many reasons we now know could throw a spanner in the works - not just age. Enough said, lol!

Anywhoo..im overjoyed about our new forum and i'd like to say GOOD LUCK to us all!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:kiss: Omi xxx


----------



## mogsanddogs

brilliant reply omi!!,:happydance::happydance:i know how you feel ,as soon as i discovered i was pregnant i just felt so negative all the time as everywhere you look there is so much bad press for us older girls and i think that just made me feel doomed from the start,need lots of posative vibes 

I will be prgnant before im 45!!!!


----------



## Sparky67

Can I join?

Me and the OH both have easily conceived children from previous relationships and when we got married 7 years ago thought things would happen more or less straight away again... How wrong were we.

We had tests a few years back and I was told I was hostile to him, although having read a bit more on it now, I wonder whether that was all. We were told although it could happen it was very unlikely.

Anbyway, we tried for a year or two, but then life sort of took over and we more NTNP, and eventually just came to terms with the fact it wasn't to be. I never wanted to get obsessive about things, and we weren't eligible for IVF on the NHS.

In February of this year, totally out of the blue, we got a BFP but sadly had a MMC at 9 weeks.

Now we know it could happen, we are actively trying again. So far I have started charting, drinking grapefruit juice, have the cough medicine ready for the next cycle and have a brand spanking new Clearblue Fertility Monitor ready and waiting! We just don't have 7 years for it to happen again (I am 43 next month and the other half is 44).

And just a point on the weight issue - for 5 of the 7 years we were trying I was a size 12. Having had a stressful couple of years I have put on a considerable amount of weight, and it is only now when I am the heaviest and unfittest I have been in the last 7 years that I got the BFP.

My chart this month is all looking a bit odd (its the first one, so nothing to compare it to) although it could be the hangover from the MC as this is my first "proper" cycle since.

Good luck to us all!!


----------



## gkluvslpm

We have been trying for about 4 years now, I had my only child at 36 and am trying for another


----------



## lola13

Anyone getting close to the end of this cycle? Wondering who will be the first BFP of the thread!

I have about 10 more days, but generally feeling good about this cycle.


----------



## susan88

It just shows how determined you are to get pregnant. Wishing you pregnancy success. Try to stay positive and don't lose hope. Soon will be your day.:thumbup:


----------



## Sparky67

lola13 said:


> Anyone getting close to the end of this cycle? Wondering who will be the first BFP of the thread!
> 
> I have about 10 more days, but generally feeling good about this cycle.

AF is due any day, and I'm on my 15th day of high temps post OV, but I'm not feeling any symptoms and have gone up a pound or so in the last couple of days which often means I am due on. After 7 years of nothing, to fall in the first month of trying after the MC would just be too good to be true.


----------



## mrphyemma

Good Luck Sparky!! I am 11dpo and due AF on Sunday. BFN's so far on ic hpt but hopefully just too early. :)


----------



## lola13

Sparky & Emma - Here's to the two of you being our first success stories :) Keep us posted.


----------



## Sparky67

Still no AF but temps had dropped this morning, so expecting it to show up any time now :cry:


----------



## mogsanddogs

On first af after mc which has been my worst one ever!!!Heavier bleeding than during mc been on now for 7 days and still no let up.

i did not ov after mc as was using sticks to check so hoping to ov this month,am going to start checking as soon as af stops.

have everything ready soft cups,preseed,opks,have been still taking all the prenatal vits and have added vit b complex and q10 and baby aspirin ,dont smoke or drink and dont toutch caffine so if nothing happens ive done all i can:wacko::wacko:


----------



## mrphyemma

How's it going Sparky? I have had a bit of brownish discharge and BFN's on ic hpt. I'm thinking AF will be here very soon :(


----------



## Sparky67

Defo no for me - AF started today. Would have been a bit too good to be true I guess!


----------



## ASTERO

Hello everybody. So nice to have our own forum. 
I am 36 years old. Had my DD when I was 34 after only 2 cycles TTC and wanted to give her a sibling really quick. Well 19 months ttc and still counting. This is our 3rd round clomid with pregnyl shot. Iam 4 dpo but feeling it's not gonna happen...
I guess age is really an issue especially after 35...


----------



## lola13

Sorry about AF, Sparky. Emma, hoping you're still in the game.

My tww is slowly winding down. If she comes, I would expect her on Wednesday. I was having a pain in my tailbone for days which has now gone away. Feeling very normal, which makes me think this cycle is a bust. But we'll see!

Astero - I wouldn't necessarily chalk it up to being 35. I started actively trying at 33 and still nothing! Sometimes the stars just don't align. I refuse to blame it on my age!


----------



## mrphyemma

Well AF arrived bang on time for me this morning. Very disappointed to say the least but hopefully 3rd clomid cycle lucky :)

Good Luck Lola and ASTERO. We need some BFP's around here xx


----------



## lola13

Sorry, Emma. Hopefully your third clomid cycle will do the trick.

Is anyone else getting close? I would expect AF this Wed/Thurs, so I'm almost done with this tww.


----------



## ASTERO

Good luck Lola! Come on girls! We need a lucky BFP START on this forum. Go Go Go !


----------



## Lyns

Howdy all.....nice to see a few familiar faces here and some I don't recognise, but am very pleased to meet.

I have to confess I've been a member on TTC BnB for longer than I really wanted to, and lately have stuck pretty much to LTTTC. 

I'm Lyndsay, very fast approaching 41 (next month) been TTC number 2 for about 2.5 years now, with 2 mc's, 5 rounds of Clomid and a 3 month tango with vulval cancer, including 2 major ops that put TTC on a back burner for a wee while. It's been an intersting couple of years!

So after a little recuperation holiday away, I've logged on and am incredibly pleased to see a forum dedicated to us olders 'tryers'. We are currently teetering between TTC and NTNP.....the heart lying in TTC and the head knowing that I really should give it a bit longer for me to recover from my last op, but time is ticking fast! 

I think I'm CD 15 and have just Ov'd....or am about to. To be honest I haven't pee'd on anything or taken my temp for a while now, figuring that its a more thinly covered attempt at the more sensible NTNP route....whom I kidding! :lol:

Anyway, here's hoping our sparkly new forum brings us some sparkly success stories to spur us on! x


----------



## Minno

Hi Ladies

My story...I'm 40, DH is 42, and we've been ttc no 2 for 18 months. Have and 8 year old and would love to give him a brother or sister to play with. But alas no luck so far, not even a sniff. Apart from this month when I am over a week late but all BFN's so far including today :( So cruel, I'm never late, but I can't even attribute it to a positive test when I am!
dunno what's going on. Can't see doc until next Tues but they weren't fussed when I called anyway and just offered to do another urine test. Surely not much point as CB digi and FRER must be just as sensitive as doc's tests?
So I can't even get going on next month's cycle at this rate.
Brill that we have this forum - so encouraging and positive. I'm taking so much heart from all you lovely ladies. Good luck to us all :)


----------



## Sparky67

Hi Lyns - it's difficult to know where to go - I could be in Trying to Conceive, TTC after a loss, LTTTC, and now TTC for oldies!

HI Minnow - frustrating isn't it - do you chart? Was there something that happened around the time you should have OVd that could have delayed it happening? Hope something happens for you, one way or another, soon!


----------



## lola13

Hi Minno,

My cycles have always been like clockwork, expect for one cycle last August. Two weeks late and for some reason, it never started. Test after test was BFN. I was having major backache and cramps, but no AF. My doctor eventually gave me provera to bring on AF. I still don't know what the heck it was - other than add & extremely frustrating. Hopefully you'll get resolution soon.


----------



## Minno

Thanks Lola and Sparky.
Dunno what the heck's going on down there lol Never been late before. I don't chart but do use CBFM and sometimes OPK sticks as well. But of course, typically, never did this month cos I was trying to relax a bit about it all - ha ha bloody ha! So the upshot is.......don't know if or when I ov.
Just guessing cos my cycles is never normally longer than 28 days, I'm now on CD38 and BFN central :( Tried again this morning but no luck as usual. Did dig out a Tesco cheapie one I did the other day and there was faint line but sure it was just evap as have had nothing since on any of the others.

Worst thing is, keep getting tiny bits of breakthru of browny-pink and thinking AF is about to start but nothing happens. So frustrating. Can't believe I'm saying this but I actually want to see the witch!

Got a docs appt next Tues so will see what happens between now and then.
Thanks for all your support guys, it means so much
xxx


----------



## Minno

Sparky, mmm, just had another thought about your question re delayed ov. Could it be due to exercise? I was exercising right around ov this cycle and I always get light breakthru after a class - could that have disrupted things do you think?


----------



## Sparky67

I don't know, sorry. I know stress can delay it, and your body can interpret all sorts of things as stress (eg a holiday)


----------



## Nibbler

Hello girls :hi: Can I join you? I am 35 almost 36, and have been trying over a year for our 1st. 

I have been off BnB for about a month. Was feeling rather upset about the whole TTC thing. Glad to come back to a new section for girls around the same age as me :thumbup:


----------



## lola13

Welcome, Nibbler. It's much more comfortable in our only little niche.


----------



## MotherBeth

Just peeking in cause I was in this situation and was curious to "eavesdrop" on the new area. 

I was 37 and like you, I was TTC for more than two years. No positives on any pregnancy tests or anything. 

Every month it seemed like another adrenaline rush as 'that time of month' drew near ... and then another miserable disappointment when everything went exactly as usual ....

I started to feel like I just didn't know the magic spell or something. 

I had tried every potion and lifestyle improvement -- every internet tip I ever read -- and none of it had helped. Absolutely nothing. So one day I just gave up....went back to doing everything wrong ... tried to forget all about TTC ... and immediately got pregnant. :winkwink: 

Maybe the stress of TTC really does get in the way sometimes! I don't know. In my case, giving up the stress seemed to make a way bigger difference than giving up the caffeine etc. 

Now, I have a girl. And there were absolutely no complications with being over 35. 

So I just wanted to share. I've been there, girlfriend!


----------



## lola13

Hi Ladies - I can hardly believe I'm typing this, but I actually got a :bfp: this morning at 13DPO :)

Apparently clomid plus IUI was the winning combination for me. I was sort of expecting it - have felt it since 5DPO. I never test anymore, but this cycle I knew I was in the game. Still, I'm in shock. So, to give you all hope, know that we've been trying since March of 2007. So 3 years and 4 months into it, I finally have my first BFP at 36 (very close to 37). 

Wishing you tons and tons of baby dust!


----------



## Cullen

lola13 said:


> Hi Ladies - I can hardly believe I'm typing this, but I actually got a :bfp: this morning at 13DPO :)
> 
> Apparently clomid plus IUI was the winning combination for me. I was sort of expecting it - have felt it since 5DPO. I never test anymore, but this cycle I knew I was in the game. Still, I'm in shock. So, to give you all hope, know that we've been trying since March of 2007. So 3 years and 4 months into it, I finally have my first BFP at 36 (very close to 37).
> 
> Wishing you tons and tons of baby dust!



Congratulations :happydance: That is so awesome. Im 9DPO (I think) and things are feeling really weird...I dont want to get my hopes up..My big congrats to you.


----------



## lola13

Thanks, Cullen. What feels weird for you this time? I'm now a believer in those that say they just knew. DH thought I was losing it, but I really did just know.


----------



## Cullen

My boobs feel normal..my tummy feels weird...normally at this stage Ive experienced weird feelings...but lower..so I kinda feel like my pd is coming. I spotted this morning..and then it stopped. Im feel a little grizzly and sad today. But it could just be reading the posts :) I dont want to get my hopes up but I will remain positive for now. Did you know..or guess??


----------



## lola13

I can't say I knew with 100% certainty, but I thought...I know it's going to happen this time, and I'll look back and realize I knew early on. My abdomen felt bloated right after ovualtion (which I assumed was the IUI) and it's stayed that way. When my tailbone starting aching around 5DPO, I started feeling like I knew. My BBs are usually so sore, like they're going to burst for a week before AF. This time they're still sore, but they feel more hard than huge.

Hoping your spotting is a good thing :)


----------



## Sparky67

Wow -super congrats Lola!!


----------



## Feisty

Hi Ladies, i am 35 and have being ttc for 2 years for baby #1, i am on my 4 month of clomid, with only 2 months left. I am 10dpo today but don't really have any signs except for a bit of heartburn, so i'm not very hopeful. Anyone else struyggling to find any symptoms (believe me i'm trying hard!!)

Anyway Congratulations Lola you've given me hope...have a happy healthy 9 months and Good Luck to everyone else.


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Lola - can't tell you how inspired I am by your journey and BFP. I have had some unusual bloating this cycle and I am really hoping it is a good sign. But trying not to get my hopes up, walking the razor's edge ; )

Hi Ladies! I am 34 and have been trying for our first for 14 cycles. Here's a round of baby dust on me....:dust:


----------



## mrphyemma

Massive massive Congratulations Lola!!!! xxx

Let's have some more BFP's to follow girls :thumbup:


----------



## lola13

How is everyone? Anyone testing soon? Hoping we have some good news for these long-awaited BFP's!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Ug, turns out my bloating was just pms, as usual! Hope you are doing well Lola : )


----------



## DillyC

YAY .... HUGE congratulations Lola .... bet you can't wipe the big grin off your face xxxx


----------



## bbhopes

I've been trying for five years, I've been pregnant twice, first one ended at 12 weeks miscarriage, got pregnant three months later with my son, who was born in Oct 08 He passed with a heart condition. I'm 37 and my HB is 41. Had to take a time out for six months due to illness, but back on track and trying again. Hoping to celebrate again soon. Lots of baby dust to all!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

I am 37 and have been ttc for 2.5 years now, and I never thought it would take this long. I spent all of my life trying to be responsible and not become pregnant, and then when I'm married, happy, and in a good place financially it doesn't happen. I'm not giving up though, I'm feeling like this month could be our month so keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## lola13

bbhopes - Your history is heartbreaking. I really hope you get your heart's desire soon.

future - have you had all testing done? thought about getting some assistance?


----------



## FutureMommie

lola13 said:


> bbhopes - Your history is heartbreaking. I really hope you get your heart's desire soon.
> 
> future - have you had all testing done? thought about getting some assistance?

Yeah had all the testing done, and I actually had an abdominal myomectomy to have 9 fibroids removed in January, and then had scar tissue removed that resulted from the surgery in May so this is my first month ttc since December of last year. My DH is fine.


----------



## glitterqueen

Hey ladies
how did i miss this thread??? I was NTNP for 5 years and ttc for the last 2 years I am 41 and a half and oh is 31, Had all the tests - all normal just my age to quote the doc-well it wasnt my bloody age 7 years ago. I am starting ivf in sept if not sucessful took soy this month and taking every supplement known to man. did get a bfp in Jan but m/c at 8 weeks. have also taken 3 years but got approved for adoption but would like to be pg just once and give birth to my child but will prob adopt another anyway. hope we all get big fat pg bellies soon xxx


----------

